# Shaking off bass



## Putzin (May 5, 2008)

Hey guys,

Just wanted to see some opinions on: 

What's the best way to shake off a pre-tourney bass?


----------



## Skarfer (Jan 27, 2006)

Don't go out fishing.......


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

Fish without hooks....


----------



## Wolfhook120 (Oct 17, 2007)

If it's not practical to fish without the hooks, I use hard plastic tubing to cover the hook points. You also have to resist the urge to SET the hook when you do get a strike. I also do NOT "shake" the rod, instead I let the fish walk with the bait until I feel it drop, then retrieve it and move out of the area. You've located them at that point so there's no need to stay and chance disturbing the area. The bass are in that particular area for a reason and if we continue fishing/searching around in it we take a risk of disturbing it to the point where they may just abandon it all together.


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

Just bend the hook points in, or cut the hook points off your baits.


----------



## smallieguy (Apr 7, 2004)

Cut the hook points off and don't set the hook when you get bit.
Its kinda fun to see how long a fish will hold on to a lure.


----------



## 1badmthrfisher (Apr 4, 2005)

This is just my opinion...If I go out fishing and get a bite, I am going to set the hook!! Love fishing tournaments, but I love catching fish more! It is just fun to be out there fishing! Pre-fishing is just another day to catch some fish!!


----------



## bubba k (Mar 29, 2006)

I have a few recommendations....experiment with various presentations, but use bait styles that you do not intend to use come the tournament. Remember, you are trying to develop a pattern more so than to find some specific go-to lure. After you have found a few fish in an area then move on. Sometimes catching just one fish is enough if/when you are confident in the way an area presents iteself. I would prefish 2-3 days prior to the tournament rather than the day before. You want to give those fish that you caught a chance to get over their "toothaches". If you have enough time to get out on the water the day before the tournament then I recommend scouting out some potential secondary areas that you may need to fall back on. Whatever you do, don't risk your tournament on worrying about catching a fish that could potentially bite come the tournament. At the same time, don't hammer an area that you feel could be good. That's my 2 cents.


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

In ohio i would not hook any fish while practicing for a tourney. You learn what a good fish feels like. Our water is pressured very heavily and sore mouthing any fish is something thats not gonna help you around here. Its amazing at how long a fish will hold on to a lure when you are not trying to catch it.


----------



## ROCKS (Apr 5, 2008)

Just let me touch your rod.Fish will come off immediately.Guaranteed.


----------



## legendaryyaj (Nov 1, 2005)

If you fish soft plastic, wouldnt the bass just swallow it if you let it take it?

Whenever I get fish on and dont know it til late and I set it, its usually down his throat.


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

Charlie Hartley told me that with a bait they may swallow it and decide its not what they want then spit it back out. Its not until you put pressure like a hookset that exposes the hook. I guess it makes sence. I have never had one gut hooked while just letting it swim off with my bait, they swim around for a while then just spit it out. Of course if fishing a worm you would not skin hook the worm you would put the hook in the worm so it doesn't come out easy.


----------



## castmaster00 (Oct 23, 2007)

i always bury the hook deep in the worm because i dont want it getting snagged on any cover.


----------

